# boot problem with freebsd 7.2



## macloof (Aug 8, 2018)

Hello everybody,
my box dont want to boot as usual:
"mounting root filesystem rw failed, startup aborded
/bin/sh on /etc/rc terminated abnormaly , going to single mode user mode
Any idea?
thanks for your help


----------



## Crivens (Aug 8, 2018)

Update. Urgently.

7.2 is so long past its end of support that any attempt to fix everything falls under 'post mortem communications', a.k.a. necromancy.


----------



## ShelLuser (Aug 8, 2018)

There's also hardly enough information here to go on. "_It doesn't work, why?_" isn't a particularly good question.

You could start with checking your filesystems, the root in particular. But other than that my suggestion would also be to upgrade ASAP. Especially if this box is used on public networks.


----------



## balanga (Aug 9, 2018)

Crivens said:


> Update. Urgently.
> 
> 7.2 is so long past its end of support that any attempt to fix everything falls under 'post mortem communications', a.k.a. necromancy.




Are very old releases of FreeBSD still available? I was wondering if it's possible to try and load up v1.0 to see how it looked...


----------



## ShelLuser (Aug 9, 2018)

balanga said:


> Are very old releases of FreeBSD still available? I was wondering if it's possible to try and load up v1.0 to see how it looked...


Just look at the FreeBSD website, the section about Getting FreeBSD. Notice the 'Past releases' header?


----------



## balanga (Aug 9, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> Just look at the FreeBSD website, the section about Getting FreeBSD. Notice the 'Past releases' header?



Interesting..... http://ftp-archive.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD-Archive/old-releases/i386/1.0-RELEASE/

I wonder if I can get it installed on one of my ThinkPads....



> No matter what you do, however, you'll need at least three disks (1.2M
> or 1.44M) handy, on which you will put the kernel-copy image and the
> install (or upgrade) floppy images


----------

